# Found the machine that tames the r120



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Finally found a lever machine to put the compak in the shade, behold my beautiful new Londinium l2


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice one. Definitely looks smaller next to the L2


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

You got it... Fantastic!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I take it the the L2 is just as simple to use as the L1 ? Is this your current set up ? What happened to the Veloce


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

That's a beast - it does indeed bring the r120 down to size. Looks lovely


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

That's not your countertop is it - it's your kitchen floor isn't it? And that picture in the background is in fact 6x4ft. What comes after titan - gargantuan? That's you that is.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Soll said:


> I take it the the L2 is just as simple to use as the L1 ? Is this your current set up ? What happened to the Veloce


Veloce was never going to stay, just to trial and evaluate, I still have my faithful l1


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Dave, does a 2 group make sense at home? Maybe when you have 5-10 guests/drinks? Thoughts on L1 vs L2?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

L2 has adjustable preinfusion, can make multiple drinks with ease, will work marvellous as a training machine, has endless steam power, and has a cup rack. I love it and am so happy to have got it.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

L2 sub section to follow!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking forward to that and hearing more about the adjustable pre-infusion.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Whoa lift all that stuff on your bench , I hope it can take the weight


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CallumT said:


> L2 sub section to follow!


Did you drink so much coffee that you ended up on the ceiling......


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good Lord, what a setup!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I give up!! WTF Do you use mole grips for when making coffee??


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good

Is the L2 club the most exclusive on the forum (for now) ?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

CallumT said:


> L2 sub section to follow!


Might get a bit lonely in there.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Swoon........


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Can't to see it live in a few weeks time!


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice gear


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Might get a bit lonely in there.


I am sure Callum and I can keep ourselves amused for quite some time


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I am sure Callum and I can keep ourselves amused for quite some time


We are still talking about coffee here arent we ?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Niiiiiice


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Niiiiiice


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

You can pull both levers at once and pretend you are skiing like that recurring dream you told me you have, Dave. Wonder what it means


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Niiiiiice


Was that once for each group Cam?!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

working dog said:


> We are still talking about coffee here arent we ?


Euphemisms are not my thing Andrew


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

All I can say this far about the l2 is it is beautiful, mine is not plumbed yet but will be on Friday, but Callum had been getting amazing shots from his so far, it is a different beast to the l1 and having the flexibility in preinfusion adjustment makes a fab machine even better. Not sure if I will run it all the time yet as I have other plans for this machine!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

if I ever open a cafe, that's the one I want


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You will see it at cup North, with some amazing coffee from foundry


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Double the fun.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> All I can say this far about the l2 is it is beautiful, mine is not plumbed yet but will be on Friday, but Callum had been getting amazing shots from his so far, it is a different beast to the l1 and having the flexibility in preinfusion adjustment makes a fab machine even better.


 Now you tell me! (







)


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

It looks really great. I wish the L1 had that cup rack and drip tray. I presume its got a proper chassis too?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you think that the l1 doesn't?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

NickR said:


> It looks really great. I wish the L1 had that cup rack and drip tray. I presume its got a proper chassis too?


Think it's made from tin foil


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The plumb out l1 now has that drip tray only smaller


----------

